# Added a log feeder to my Huskee splitter



## ZempD (Apr 29, 2012)

After months of "planning to build one", reality set in and I went ahead and bought one from Tractor Supply. Bolted on easily enough.

Let's see how my first attempt to post a pic works out.


----------



## fox9988 (Apr 29, 2012)

That will save you a lot of bending while in horizontal mode.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 29, 2012)

Out of curiosity why not stand it upright ?

Pete


----------



## muncybob (Apr 29, 2012)

I had a local guy weld one together for me. Wouldn't be w/o it!


----------



## ZempD (Apr 29, 2012)

Occasionally I "go vertical" to split larger rounds I can't seem to quarter with my maul. This one had some funny grain. You can see the maul marks from my splitting attempts.




Ran through a few rounds yesterday and the catcher works well. Here are the fruits of my labor. Just like Fox9988 said, a lot less bending down.


----------



## ZempD (Apr 29, 2012)

Note to self: When starting a thread, triple check your spelling. Otherwise you will post about a "log cather".


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 29, 2012)

ZempD said:


> Note to self: When starting a thread, triple check your spelling. Otherwise you will post about a "log cather".


That's OK, I reported it to the authorities.  Enjoy your log cather, I know I really like having mine.


----------



## kingquad (Apr 29, 2012)

ZempD said:


> Occasionally I "go vertical" to split larger rounds I can't seem to quarter with my maul. This one had some funny grain. You can see the maul marks from my splitting attempts.
> 
> View attachment 66168
> 
> ...


Damn, are you making toothpicks? Bigger splits man


----------



## ZempD (Apr 30, 2012)

Figured I'd get some feedback on the size of my splits. The wife & kids can handle the smaller splits more easily. When my wife told me "it's actually fun helping you with the firewood when you make the pieces smaller"...I started making them smaller every once in a while.

I have a few cords of larger splits scattered around the woodlot.

Earlier this winter, one of the kids (I have three daughters) said "This is just like Little House on the Prairie". I thought...yeah, except for the efficient wood stove, the chainsaw, the gas powered splitter, etc...but then I said "Yep...sure is".


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 30, 2012)

Gotta get me one of those catchers for sure


----------



## blujacket (Apr 30, 2012)

I have the same splitter and catcher, works great.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Out of curiosity why not stand it upright ?
> 
> Pete


 
Because many of us don't like to have to bend over that much or work on our knees.  As long as the log is not too big to handle, i load them standing up and have a table attached too!  I cannot imagine doing it another way.  If you like to sit on a milk crate or other then have at it. Sitting and too much bending are the evils that kill my back.  Bending my legs and lifting logs from piles do not bother me one bit.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 30, 2012)

gpcollen1 said:


> Because many of us don't like to have to bend over that much or work on our knees.  As long as the log is not too big to handle, i load them standing up and have a table attached too!  I cannot imagine doing it another way.  If you like to sit on a milk crate or other then have at it. Sitting and too much bending are the evils that kill my back.  Bending my legs and lifting logs from piles do not bother me one bit.



I can tell ya that bending and picking up rounds has destroyed my back and I am not too old yet. That is why I ask ! It just seems like too much work to me.

Pete


----------



## Kenster (Apr 30, 2012)

ZempD said:


> Note to self: When starting a thread, triple check your spelling. Otherwise you will post about a "log cather".


 
I'd rather have a log 'cather' than a log *catheter.*


As far as going vertical or horizontal (and I know the debate rages on) I go both ways.  If I'm splitting on site and have a lot of really big rounds I will split them vertical while sitting on a stump, using my pickaroon to pull them to me.   An object as rest tends to stay at rest, so I'll end up splitting the entire thing sitting, once I start off in vertical mode. The idea of bending over or kneeling to work in vertical mode is just crazy.  Get yourself a crate, camp stool, or a stump.  If  you're set up close to the stack or pile of rounds they should pretty much be in reach. 

If I've got a bunch of smaller rounds all stacked up, I'm likely to split horizontal.  Instead of a store bought catcher, I set two saw horses on the 'away' side of the beam and lay a half size pallet on the horses.  I can stack several rounds on the pallet and pull them toward me as I split.  The pallet also is a good place to set half a split while I quarter the other split.

Works well for me.   And that's the thing, isn't it?  We can argue all we want but each of us has to do what works best for us!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 30, 2012)

ZempD said:


> After months of "planning to build one", reality set in and I went ahead and bought one from Tractor Supply. Bolted on easily enough.
> 
> Let's see how my first attempt to post a pic works out.
> 
> View attachment 66166



You know I don't think I have ever heard of a high valley stove ! Your splits look small but then pics can be deceiving. How big is your box on the stove? 

Pete


----------



## mellow (Apr 30, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> You know I don't think I have ever heard of a high valley stove !


 
Most people haven't,  they were bought out by Stoll not to long ago.   OP should post a review of it in the hearth forum. 

Almost bought the 2500 but it was going to be to tight of a fit in my fireplace.

You should be able to fit about 10-15 of those splits in that stove for an overnight burn.


----------



## Dune (May 1, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> I can tell ya that bending and picking up rounds has destroyed my back and I am not too old yet. That is why I ask ! It just seems like too much work to me.
> 
> Pete


 
The never ending vertical/horizontal debate. Different strokes for different folks. You will not catch me sitting on a crate, bent over and reaching and twisting arround. Too many decades doing bench work.
I purposely built my splitter "high" so I don't have to bend over to run it. Yes, I ocasional lif large rounds up pretty high, but I lift with my legs not my back.


----------



## MasterMech (May 2, 2012)

Dune said:


> The never ending vertical/horizontal debate. Different strokes for different folks. You will not catch me sitting on a crate, bent over and reaching and twisting arround. Too many decades doing bench work.
> I purposely built my splitter "high" so I don't have to bend over to run it. Yes, I ocasional lif large rounds up pretty high, but I lift with my legs not my back.


The only reason I bought a Horz/Vert machine is because I couldn't justify the expense of a Horz only model with a a log lift and I get some big heavy wood on a regualr basis. If you need maximum productivity, log lift models are king.

Others can't be working down on the ground constantly and prefer horizonatls.  There is no absolute difinitive answer.  Some folks cannot tolerate repetitive lifting so parking it on a crate and splitting vertical is the way to go for them.  I halve/quarter the big 'uns until I can lift them easily.  Then I go horizontal and the fun really starts.


----------



## nate379 (May 2, 2012)

Same here.



gpcollen1 said:


> Because many of us don't like to have to bend over that much or work on our knees. As long as the log is not too big to handle, i load them standing up and have a table attached too! I cannot imagine doing it another way. If you like to sit on a milk crate or other then have at it. Sitting and too much bending are the evils that kill my back. Bending my legs and lifting logs from piles do not bother me one bit.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 2, 2012)

I have a bad back too, and I find rolling those rounds to the vertical splitter easiest.
I still have to lift and move all that wood, but in lots of smaller pieces.

I have the bracket from the fellow on eBay, and it works fine in horizontal mode.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 2, 2012)

H vs. V . . . Dennis and I often kid each other about which way is better to split wood with a hydraulic splitter . . . but the truth is . . . whichever way you find works for you best is the best way . . .


----------



## Jags (May 2, 2012)

Tada - can be easily adapted to almost all horizontal splitters.  Cheap to build, to"


----------



## MasterMech (May 3, 2012)

Jags said:


> Tada - can be easily adapted to almost all horizontal splitters. Cheap to build, to"


 
Easy to do to a dedicated horz machine.

 The problem is you need to stabilize a H/V splitter before you could add something like that.  Otherwise it will flip the splitter in no time.


----------



## Jags (May 3, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Easy to do to a dedicated horz machine.
> 
> The problem is you need to stabilize a H/V splitter before you could add something like that. Otherwise it will flip the splitter in no time.


One main shaft and a spring loaded hook and the table removes from the splitter. I would have to guess all of about 35 seconds to take it off.  Or do you mean during horizontal operation?  It could be made to be closer to the machines center.  Or a quick outrigger could be fashioned in short order.


----------



## MasterMech (May 4, 2012)

Jags said:


> One main shaft and a spring loaded hook and the table removes from the splitter. I would have to guess all of about 35 seconds to take it off. Or do you mean during horizontal operation? It could be made to be closer to the machines center. Or a quick outrigger could be fashioned in short order.


 
You see Jags, you could just keep on modifying the damn things until you wind up with something like this:


----------



## Jags (May 4, 2012)

Why do you keep putting these thoughts into my head?


----------



## firefighterjake (May 4, 2012)

Jags said:


> Why do you keep putting these thoughts into my head?


 
It's either that or give in to the other voices in your head . . .


----------



## Jags (May 4, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> It's either that or give in to the other voices in your head . . .


 
But they crack me up.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 7, 2012)

Jags said:


> But they crack me up.


 
Completely understandable . . . I often find myself reading stuff that I write and laughing out loud . . . makes sense that the voices in your own head would be quite amusing as well.


----------

